# A Day to try and forget



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

This was possibly one of my most frustrating fishing days


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Shaun, seriously what is that music? A kind of cowboy-Saffer-Klezmer? Tell me, where the hell was the clarinet?

Back to the fishing, looked like fun to me. ;-)


----------



## BombBassStick (Apr 13, 2012)

Should of put hooks on those lures for sure


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

dru said:


> Shaun, seriously what is that music? A kind of cowboy-Saffer-Klezmer? Tell me, where the hell was the clarinet?
> 
> Back to the fishing, looked like fun to me.  ;-)


Music reminded me of "Captain Matchbox Woopie Band"  
You gotta be 50+ to remember them....
Actually, also over 60, but you can't remember anything anyway


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Ha Ha - The music is Russian Circus music, I put it in because I was fishing like a clown. Well the good news is Pinnacle are going to be arriving in Perth I'll post the details of the guy who will be importing them as soon as I have them.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

cheers mate,enjoyed watching.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

My good days bever come close to your bad days.
My bad bays usually involve my death.

Those bust-ups and surface hits are extraordinary. I don't think I'm even fit enough to do one of your retrieves.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > My bad bays usually involve my death.
> ...


Since the Zombie apocolyse, I've lost count.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

missingdna said:


> THREAD HIJACK---- hoping to hear good news about pinnacle kayaks comming to Oz.....
> btw....still enjoy the videos


Ok I know I'm dredging up old stuff, but while surfing through the eye candy, in this case Carbonology Ocean racing skis (I pretend that I might be able to paddle a Vault) I found this...

http://carbonology.com.au/2011/02/05/pi ... hing-skis/


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

@salticrak I found out later that one of the eyes of rod was broken so the braid was directly running on metal. I thought my line was rotten or something. I still managed to get 2 fish out but lost about 10 that morning!!


----------

